# 2002 Sno Way 3 pin 22 series



## lobo11 (Feb 6, 2014)

So my wife and I are planning on building out on 52 acres we purchased last year, and as such I have about 300 ft of driveway heading out toard our building site. To the house location we are talking 400 ft of driveway. Due to this I have been pricing used plows and came upon a 2002 Sno Way 22 series plow at what seemed to be a good price. The plow was mounted to a 2000 GMC Sierra (note the 22 series does not have an application for half-ton that I can see), but had previously been on a Toyota. The owner I bought this from cannot remember what Toyota, but I ws kind of assuming it would have been on a Tacoma or 4Runner since that seems to be the application the 22 series was intended. So I have the following two vehicles, a 2004 Suburban which the 26 series shows the same mount as the 2000 Sierra, so I am assuming this plow would go on to the Suburban like it did his Sierrra. I also have a 2003 4Runner. So the So Way website has an application for up to 2002 4Runner, but stops at 2003. However, it shows 22 series applications for the Tacoma, which frame-wise I believe is essentially the same as the 4Runner. If it were you' all what vehicle would you mount it to, or would you pick the one it looks to mount to the frame easiest? Thanks.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Put it on whichever vehicle you like the least lol.

If the sirerra that the plow came off was a 1500 then the frame mount will work on the suburban.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

FYI three pins are not 22 series. you have either a 18 or ST plow. you can tell the difference by the plugs, the 18 will have a metal plug, the st will have a plastic plug. the 18 will have a "shoebox" control with switches the ST will have a gray handheld control.


----------



## lobo11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks. I am thinking it is the 18 then, as the controller is a black box with switches and a red indicator light indicating when the down=pressure is engaged. The only thing that makes me nervous is the Frame mount looks like none I have seen online yet. I will try to post when I get home and can snap a photo. Was the 18 series the mount for smaller vehicles pre-22 then? The plow itself ran up and down and left to right very smoothly, and the down pressure (which I had never seen before) would raise the front end up off the suspension a couple inches, which was pretty cool and seemed useful for back blading. Had a new Lexan Skin put on two years ago. The local Sno Way dealer would not mount onto his Sierrra as they said it was not recomended for that soze truck so he had a local guy mount it up, but once mounted he said they serviced the plow and all the hydraulics whenever eh had any problems.


----------



## lobo11 (Feb 6, 2014)

I guess another question is can I get the 3 pin mount for the 18 series for a 2003 4Runner? The online Application Guide shows (for the 22 Series at least) The 4Runner "Subframe" stopping at 96-2002 models, but yet It shows the Subframe for 95-04, and 05-14. I can find little information on the 18 series online so far. If the 18 series is ok on smaller sized vehicles like the 4Runner maybe the local Sno-Way dealer we be more helpful. He is totally unopen to helping me mount onto the Suburban at all.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I think the key bit to consider in deciding what to mount this thing on to, is what size is the plow? The snoway 18, from what I can gather, was available in 72, 80, and 90 inch.

Also, just because it was most recently removed from a particular vehicle, does not mean that it is SUITABLE for that vehicle -- could be the reason is was being removed.

Your 2003 4runner is 74 inches wide. At full angle, an 80 inch plow will cut a swath about 70 inches wide, which is NOT ENOUGH for that 4runner. Older 4runner (2002 and older) were narrower... 71 inches wide.... see where this is going? Your 4runner needs at least an 84 inch plow -- the 90 would fit on it, if it *is* a 90 that you have. 90 might also be able to fit on your other vehicles, I'm not sure what their widths are.


Also, I looked at the application guide for newer snoway 22r series and you are correct that they don't list parts for a 2003 or newer 4runner. Now I can't say if it will fit or not, but the MOST SIMILAR vehicle to the 2003 4runner that they *DO* have an application listed for, is a 2005+ TACOMA. Not a <=2004, ONLY 2005+. So subframe part number 99100746 might fit, or at least would probably require less modification than others.

Now the sad thing for you, is unless the plow was originally ordered for a TUNDRA, it is probably NOT the 90 inch.

... go out and measure it.


----------



## lobo11 (Feb 6, 2014)

The plow is 8 ft wide, 96 inches. So who knows what I have, though the switch is not hand held nor gray. Basher, by plug do you mean the plug from the plow to the truck plug connection? Thanks.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

???????

The plot thickens. Why wouldn't the dealer mount it on a Suburban. The only unit they made with a 8 ft blade, shoebox control and three pins is the 25 series. While they say the 2000 and 2003 don't interchange they do. Not quite as nicely but you can make it work.

Of course someone could have fit a 8Ft 25 series blade on a 24 series swing arm/Aframe assembly but that's really a moot point either one should be acceptable to your Suburban.


The three pin mount didn't care what plow was hung on it. You could hang a 8 ft 25 series on a 4 runner if you wanted. Maybe the issue is you have a 25 blade and a modified toyota three pin mount and the Snoway dealer doesn't want to (is incaplabe of) deal with the modified mount. The main lift assembly was the same for all the three pins so there shouldn't be a strength issue like there would be 22 vs 29 series plows today.

Email me some pictures of the unit. snowtech @ Basherandson .com


----------



## lobo11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Basher!! Will do. I told them it was a 22 because that is what the guy that sold it to me said. If it is indeed a different series, as it appears, maybe they will mount on the suburban for me. I will send pics. as soon as I can. Thanks again.


----------

